# help on getting insurance with claims added



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

my insurance is up in march and they want £180 a month from £99 a month currently, I have 2 claims to add and wanted to know if anyone knows of any companies that are good for policy's with claims on, cheers


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Insurance is pot luck. 

There's so many variables involved that where one person gets a good quote, others don't. 

Try Confused.com and moneysupermarket.com to run price comparisons and hope something suits you.

Over £2000 is a lot to be paying for insurance.


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks, already tried confused, compare the market, go compare, u switch and a few others


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Was it your fault for the 2 claims, were your no claims protected.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Might be worth trying a few brokers...it will be hit and miss but may pay dividends if you strike lucky.

Chris Knott might be worth a try


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

If you want to put the time in, the best guide for online searching is:
http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/car-insurance/

(as above) You should also try brokers - I've been lucky with A-Plan in the past...


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Hit and miss really - depends on so many things especially the car itself but the main thing is where you live, including how many cars have been stolen that year in your area, how many accidents in your area and, I sh1t you not, how many times a car like yours has had an accident in the UK lmao


----------

